# Show questions for Muffntuf , or anyone else that can help



## Norah (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi ,

Our first approved and rated AMHR ASPC show will be in 3 weeks or so . We have over 50 horses , and 20 or so that we couldnt accept this year , as we have 73 classes and just 3 days to complete all classes. For Switzerland this is an awesome turnout , people are comming from Germany Lichtenstein , Switzerland , and Italy . here are some questions ...

80% of our horses are registered within Europe but not with AMHR ASPC, some are registered with AMHA , and after this show trhey will realize how important it is to double register the horse .... Should I be downloading the forms to hardship all AMHA horses into AMHR and give them out as I measure their horses ? All AMHA horses will have to be in an "open class", as this show is to support the ASPC horses and to promote AMHR ASPC ..... this is the only association to accept our club ( sorry AMHA but you wont accept us : (

The other question is ... measuring cards . where do i get them , or can someone send me an example of one that i can copy ?

the other question ... Because we have only 4 or so ASPC horses here in Switzerland (2 of them reciently foaled so they cant be at the show ) we have some ASPC classes with just 1 or 2 entries .... Is this OK ? We just dont have a huge selection of AMHR ASPC registered horses YET , but let me tell you people are very interested ... expect a boom in international sales in the next year or so .

We will do a presentation during a break and bring all AMHR ASPC horses into the arena and talk about the foundation , moderns and classics , a bit about the club etc ..... if anyone wants to add something to say during our presentation please feel free . At the moment these are ther horses representing your club : )

Michigans Naturally Sweet

Michigans Yankee Clipper

Michigans Georgia Peach

Lovesbucks Royal Lady

Jus Spectacular

Utopias American banner

As you can see there are not a lot , but what we have are really nice : )


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 29, 2012)

That's a great suggestion for your exhibitors. Measuring cards be gotten from the Registry office (is this an AMHR show, I think I remember you saying it was an international sanctioned show). Any ASPC entries is good, it only takes one or two in a class for the other exhibitors to watch - maybe they will want one!

Could you tell me what all classes the above listed ponies/horses will be entered in? I am sure those of us pony folks can help out!


----------



## Norah (Apr 30, 2012)

yep ,

Michigans naturally sweet ...as foundation

Michigans Yankee Clipper also foundation

I think Georgia Peach is entered as a classic , but i will show her as a modern , as she is liver chestnut , heartbreakers head , and very long and thin looking . It is an AMHR ASPC rated show ...

we have time the morning of the show and I will ask Renee to look at the horses and tell us how she wants them shown. when sweet and peach are together you can definatly see that they are different , not sure if they should be grouped in 1 class or leave it the way it is , both alone in their class ... its mostly just to show the breed . yankees Clipper produced 2 fillies with Buckeyes Promis and Katrina , both very nice ...

spectacular and the others will be driving and not in the halter classes . its just the 3 Michigans that will be in halter .Peach has a really nice action , she is being worked in the round pen, she may be ugly ( head) but she learns quick , and will do anything to please you , comes to you on command even out in the pasture and seriously , you have to show her something once and she s got it : ) Peach is a coll horse , she wants to be your friend , she would rather hang out with humans then other horses, she could easily become your best friend ...lol I see the girls as a classic not foundation ...foundation is a bit more "sturdy" right ? both are pretty fine boned , peach more so then sweet. will contact Cathy today for the forms, thanks


----------



## muffntuf (May 1, 2012)

This is the 2011 Reserve Grand Champion Modern Pleasure - Under mare.


----------



## muffntuf (May 1, 2012)

This is the 2011 Reserve Grand Champion Modern Pleasure Mare - Over


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2012)

Yep .... thats what I am talking about ... Thats not what I have : ( but i love my girls all the same . Holly is so elegant , and looks smaller , is she also AMHR ? She is stunning , and yes her movement is totally natural I see that , even in that hind leg .... well , she is just what I dream about . She does look a little like Sweet , but with a beautiful knee action : ) nice to see that you painted the hooves black , I did on my gals too . I love looking at photos so i have something to strive for , at least in looks : )


----------



## muffntuf (May 2, 2012)

To register in AMHR - at age 3, the pony must measure in 38" or under at the last hair of the mane.


----------



## exsponies (May 3, 2012)

Just to help you out a bit more, here is a picture of a 2-time Congress modern pleasure reserve grand champion gelding working on the rail.







Here is another Congress reserve grand champion modern pleasure mare working the rail with my son.






Here is a picture of a Congress reserve grand champion modern stallion working the rail,






And finally, here is a 2-time Congress grand champion gelding working the rail,






I hope these pictures help you.


----------



## Norah (May 3, 2012)

very impressive , pretty sure they would lock me up and toss the key if they had shoes . They are a bit funny here... I see now that our "moderns" are really classic , I do love the long extended trot though on both my mares . Maybe one day I will splurge and get a real Modern : )


----------



## muffntuf (May 3, 2012)

Norah - there is nothing wrong with a classic pony having a little bit of lift! And you can certainly work on a Modern pony for your farm!!!


----------



## Norah (May 3, 2012)

once the 35 year old donkey passes on ( love him but enough already) I will look into it ...we have talked about gathering a spacific order here then sending a person out to look at the horses for sale in the US to import .We want lots of action, or better yet, a pair of nice aspc moderns to breed ....this show will be a good way to connect with people , and find out what they want . I think its a cool idea to be in a club and offer this ...you pay 1 guy , and he does the rest ....Our club really tries to connect our members with their special horse : ) The club has always been really nice about that ...


----------



## exsponies (May 4, 2012)

Norah, here are a few more pictures to help you out.

This is a Congress champion classic pleasure driver






This is a Congress reserve roadster stakes champion,






Here is a Congress champion classic country pleasure driver






The pleasure and roadster drivers are wearing lite plate shoes. Compared to the moderns, which can be set with heavy weighted shows that can be toe, heel or offset weighted. They can also have pads, caulks & trailers. Modern pleasures can have an evenly wieghted shoe with pads. The classics can only have the evenly wieghted plates without pads, caulks or trailers.


----------



## muffntuf (May 4, 2012)

Just an FYI - shoes do not make the pony talented - they just enhance a talent that the pony has. Adding in weights to a shoe or even adding a shoe, doesn't mean the pony will lift its feet up higher.

When shopping for a modern pleasure, modern or ASPR pony - I would ask for video of the pony without devices and the seller must tell what shoe if any the pony is wearing.


----------



## exsponies (May 4, 2012)

Trace is right. Shoes don't make the pony. If a pony doesn't have the talent, there is only so much that can be enhanced.


----------



## Norah (May 6, 2012)

we are not alowed to use weighted shoes or mechanical training devices here ..when i am ready I will look for a very high knee mover totally natural , no heavy training or aids .... I would like a gelding , a very fancy mover , and about 5 or older, a pro in the show ring, one that is calm , easy temperment , lovable , and likes to go to shows , and be an easy loving pony too, for walks in the forrest ....and one that was treated with love and care ...I will be ready in a year or 2 . Maybe someone who has a great gelding that is ready for semi retirement , but not just a lazy pasture horse , light showing , lots of loving . I will also want to visit the horse and seller myself to see if the horse is a good fit for me , vice versa ....Its important that I like the breeder , seller , and he she likes me , and would like to stay in contact with me .


----------

